# Possible problem with Sky Ray King



## weidmark (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

I just got a sky ray king in the mail today. I do not know whether or not this is normal, but there is a rattling sound in the head of the flashlight. The inside doesnt seem easily accessible to take a quick look. Can anyone confirm if this is normal? I showed the sound in a youtube video below.

Also the light came with no box, just bubble wrap. All the reviews I've seen had it coming in a box. I thought maybe this was a returned light that was maybe resent.

Thanks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeKTnQrMewU


----------



## Bwolcott (Nov 2, 2012)

Where did you order it from because their are a lot of copies of the king


----------



## weidmark (Nov 2, 2012)

I got it from RIC at cnqualitygoods


----------



## arn357 (Nov 2, 2012)

Is the stainless steel bezel tighten down? Sounds like the glass is rattling.


----------



## weidmark (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes it is screwed down all the way. Even if I hold the glass with my finger it will still rattle


----------



## arn357 (Nov 3, 2012)

Send a PM to Ric, he'll take care of the problem and send a new one out. You ordered a black one NW?


----------



## weidmark (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. I did email RIC. Was hoping this would hopefully be something that I could just fix. Shipping this back to china will be expensive since usually you need to ship back with tracking. I ordered the black CW.


----------



## biglights (Nov 3, 2012)

arn357 said:


> Send a PM to Ric, he'll take care of the problem and send a new one out. You ordered a black one NW?



+1, very good and fair to deal with. He will take care of you.


----------



## harro (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi weidmark;
You have experienced exactly the same issues that i have with my Black King.
Copious amounts of bubblewrap, rattles, and a dead torch. Here's what i did;
Remove body from head, check continuity from - contacts to unanodized thread with DMM ( ok ).
Removed bezel and glass and aluminium reflector, set aside after cleaning properly.
Turn head over to + contact end. Remove aluminium locking ring with circlip pliers.
TAKE CARE NOW, DO NOT TWIST BOARD OR DAMAGE WILL ENSUE.
Carefully withdraw board from head. Result, one broken switchwire.
Renewed both switchwires with slightly heavier guage wire ( soldering, use .5mm tip ).
With board still out you will see aluminium heatsink/LED holder sits loose in head with no apparent way to tighten.
Mix up some heat resistant epoxy glue. Use a small weight of some description to hold heatsink foward in head.
Carefully apply epoxy to back of heatsink right at edges against head. Allow to set 24 hrs.
Carefully reinstall board taking care not to twist new wires. Tighten lockring just firm, not tight.
Reassemble clean front end. If you wet luminous o-ring with a drop of water, that will help when tightening bezel.
Preferably use a slightly protruding flat top 18650 to reduce wear on + contact ( not small nipple type ).
Result;
Works every time, no flickering and no rattling. Reliable torch that outputs copious amounts of light, and looks good too.
Some PWM is apparent on low.
I am getting about 70 minutes on high with a set of 2200 mah Wolfeyes LRB168a ( 18650 ) flattops.
Hope this helps


----------



## BVH (Nov 3, 2012)

Spend good money for a nice light and you have to do all the above? Plus your warranty is probably gone. I'd send it back and be sure the seller paid the return shipping for a defective and/or damaged light - especially when it seems this seller sends lots of lights out internationally with just bubble wrap and incurs significant damage as a result.


----------



## harro (Nov 3, 2012)

BVH said:


> Spend good money for a nice light and you have to do all the above? Plus your warranty is probably gone. I'd send it back and be sure the seller paid the return shipping for a defective and/or damaged light - especially when it seems this seller sends lots of lights out internationally with just bubble wrap and incurs significant damage as a result.


Very good point.
This is just what i was prepared to do in order to have a working light. I guess i was prepared to sacrifice $55 AUD to get it going. Yes, i know you shouldnt have to, and this is purely my experience with this brand/model. I do also have an APEX 5 x xml from the same manafacturer which has worked perfectly from day one. BTW, both are NW not that that matters. Anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 4, 2012)

sure it is not the metal switch ?

anyhow CNQgoods will back it up and replace it if you think it is busted,
never heard of CNQ being hard to work with at all


----------



## weidmark (Nov 9, 2012)

Just to follow up.

I emailed RIC on November 2nd. I have also PMed him on CPFMarketplace. I have not received anything back from him as of yet. I find this odd since when I was looking to purchase it, I was provided very prompt replies, always within 12h. Hopefully I will end up hearing back from him.


----------



## FlashPilot (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Ive read from others that had problems with the black version of the king from CNQG. Search the BLF forum for results, or post your own thread there for more info. Did you pay for the light through paypal? If so, file a paypal dispute against the vendor and request a full refund. Also mention your attempts to contact ric. Ric will probably contact you in short order after that! He has a good reputation on BLF so Im not sure why he hasnt responded to you.

Good luck.


----------

